# Need Help & Advice: Visit Visa to UK Denied



## rominatorres (Aug 13, 2015)

HI all!

Need some help for my friend. She just got denied a Visit Visa for her and her mum into the UK. She wanted to attend a photography course by Sean Flanigan. She paid for the course, the return flights, the hotels. And she was denied. 

Her mum doesn't have a bank account as the dad takes care of things and she's never needed one but she has more than enough money to pay for expenses on the trip. 

Can someone please give me some advice to help her? She can't afford to re-apply again because it's costly. 

Thank you for reading.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Lots of 'universities' and 'schools' have had their right to have foreign students attend, withdrawn because they were being used for illegal immigration.

Not sure why you ask the question in the Dubai forum, or who Sean Flanigan is.


----------



## rominatorres (Aug 13, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Lots of 'universities' and 'schools' have had their right to have foreign students attend, withdrawn because they were being used for illegal immigration.
> 
> Not sure why you ask the question in the Dubai forum, or who Sean Flanigan is.


Hi Sorry! Yes because she is from Dubai, works in Dubai and has lived here all her life.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Wouldn't it be better to ask this question on the British forum?


----------



## rominatorres (Aug 13, 2015)

@BedouGirl Ok thanks I'll try. I figured since she's lived in Dubai all her life someone in Dubai with a similar experience could help...? 

Thanks will try the other forum


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Very thoughtful of you to ask on behalf of your friend. 
I'll contribute my two cents because I know a bit about UK visit visas. 
Essentially, they want to see that a) she has enough money and b) a compelling reason to leave the UK when she say's she's leaving. 
I'm assuming her dad is her sponsor, then she could simply submit his bank statement+copy of his passport+UAE residence visa. Same for her mom. If your friend is working (...how does she get paid without her having a bank account?) then simply get her to submit payslips and an HR letter from the place she's working at. 
Short-term courses are permitted for those holding a Standard Visitor Visa (C-visit). Any course 6 months or less does NOT need the school to sponsor, so your friend is fine. A proper Tier 4 Student Visa (Entry Clearance) is only needed for someone going there to get a degree and has a completely different set of requirements, and is not applicable to your friend. 
Your friend needs to apply again, even if it an inconvenience. And by the way, a UK visa application does not require tickets+hotel booking according to the official supporting documents guide. I hope hers were refundable!


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

rominatorres said:


> HI all!
> 
> Need some help for my friend. She just got denied a Visit Visa for her and her mum into the UK. She wanted to attend a photography course by Sean Flanigan. She paid for the course, the return flights, the hotels. And she was denied.
> 
> ...


They don't want you stealing their beloveth "benefits" and "housing".


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

T'challa_Udaku said:


> They don't want you stealing their beloveth "benefits" and "housing".


Your ignorance of what is actually happening in the UK is astounding, you believe the Daily Mail and Fox news too no doubt.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Your ignorance of what is actually happening in the UK is astounding, you believe the Daily Mail and Fox news too no doubt.


It's Friday rascal. Tongue in cheek. Relax your old self. Jesus


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry to say this, but if she "can't afford to reapply", there is probably reasonable grounds to deny the visa on the basis of insufficient funds to sustain herself without recourse to work or public funds.

You haven't mentioned the citizenship of the applicants, which will be extremely relevant, but the facts you have outlined raise a few questions to say the least. Unfortunately, the UK system is set up so that any questions raised simply lead to rejection rather than actually requesting an interview to ask the question - which is why the paperwork burden is ridiculous.

One can always request administrative review of an application denial without having to formally appeal or reapply, but an administrative review requires evidence of specific misinterpretation of facts or misapplication of law. For example, I've had colleagues succesfully request administrative review where the bank accounts they submitted were interpreted in the wrong currency resulting in the ECO believing they had insufficient funds to sustain themselves.

Nonetheless, the main flags here are :

a) If the purpose of her visit is a photography course, why is her mother accompanying her? What is the purpose of the mother's visit then?
b) If she lives and works in Dubai, the lack of a bank account is extremely suspicious and would almost certainly lead to a summary denial unless specifically explained in accompanying notes. To be blunt, people who don't have bank accounts are not the type who can usually afford tourist trips to the UK.
c) To be succesful with a subsequent application, it will be neccessary to overcome the specific reasons for denial listed on the refusal letter. Identify what those are and it will become clear whether the possibility exists for a subsequent issuance. If not, then don't flush more money after another application since the result will almost certainly be the same.


----------

